
Nike Is Expanding Its Day Care Benefit and Employees Are Furious - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-07/nike-nke-employees-protest-changes-to-company-day-care-benefit
======
NotPaidToPost
As someone who has children, on site childcare for those with young children
is probably the best perk you can provide in terms of expense and aggravation
it will save your employees.

